# Any NBA fans?



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Celtics-Lakers is gonna be great, I can't wait until Thursday night.

Who do you guys got?

I have L.A. in 6.


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

I gave up when the cavs screwed up again! We need to lose Mike Brown!!!!


----------



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah, and ben wallace. at least you have lebron, though.

i'm a pacers fan, out most exciting player is danny granger.


----------



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

whew, good game thursday night. looking forward to tomorrow.

i figured the celtics would take one of the first two at home, but i thought the lakers were gonna get the first one for sure.


----------



## hahay (Jun 18, 2008)

looks over now. celtics up HUGE in the 3rd quarter.

C's win - 4 to 2


----------



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Yep, looks like I was wrong.

The Lakers really dropped the ball. They should have had this.

Awesome defense by the Celtics though, they really showed up.


----------

